# Dizziness with DP? Or is this something else.



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

I am new to this forum and have a question for some of the long-termers out there. I have had symptoms of dizziness (not vertigo) for about 2 months now. The world seems bizarre and unreal to me. I suffer from neck and back pain, visual distortions (like heat waves) and after images. Light sensitivity and black floaters are big issues as well. I had an "incident" on Nov. 9, 2006 where the entire left side of my body went numb, couldn't speak and blacked out for only a few seconds. Since then I have been disoriented with dizziness and brain fog. They have run sooo many tests. Neck/Brain MRI, CT scan, PENG test, EEG (for seizures) and all have come up normal, not to mention the 7 blood tests in the last 2 months. In fact, all of this happened on Nov. 9, before then I was as normal as one could be. I have run across obscure causes for dizziness in my research like Mal de debarquement syndrome that usually occur after extended exposure to motion (cruises, plane trips) but I hadn't travelled before this happened. Half my doctors think there is a real physical problem that they have yet to identify and half think I am a severe anxiety case with DP. One doc feels the "incident" could have been a panic attack even though I wasn't feeling anxious and didn't have shortness of breath or heart palpitations. He called it a "limited" symptom attack. I was under more stress, school and work full-time, financial burdens, etc. 
I don't fall with my dizziness but I feel as if I am constantly in motion and things don't feel like they are 100% there. I just feel fuzzy and "out of it" like being drunk all the time. I don't ruminate on existential thoughts like life or death but I am obsessed with researching my condition and the physical symptoms I am experiencing. I cry every day about this and I feel like there is no hope for even a diagnosis so I know what I am dealing with. I know this is a long-winded post (I am a writer) but I appreciate those who take time to read it and respond with any advice/ideas you can give. I just wonder how many experience these "dizzy", "unstable" feelings? Thanks for the help.
Rilke


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

.....


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree, the self-diagnosis route is a slippery slope but you feel so hopeless and disappointed with the doctors after a while. If you don't mind my asking, what type of doctor was it that diagnosed you with anxiety/panic disorder? My neurologist thinks that's what I have but oddly enough my psychiatrist says it's probably physical, not mental, at least not entirely mental, he definately still thinks I'm anxious. His exact words cracked me up, "damn doctors, blame everything on stress when they're not smart enough to figure it out!" (Later I found out they diagosed HIS dizziness as stress but it turned out to be neck related). So, no light sensitivity? That's seems like a major factor in DP, you're lucky you don't have it, makes grocery shopping a terribly fun experience! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

.....


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry, I'm not the most computer savvy. In fact, this is the first board I've ever posted on, ever. I'm not really sure what PMessage is, but I would like to talk to you too.
rilke


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

.....


----------

